# Best Crossing & Route From East Coast



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

We are planning our move to San Miguel de Allende traveling from Virginia. What's the best place to cross the border? Google Maps takes us across at Nuevo Laredo and then through Monterrey. That doesn't seem the safest way.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

PanchodeSMA said:


> We are planning our move to San Miguel de Allende traveling from Virginia. What's the best place to cross the border? Google Maps takes us across at Nuevo Laredo and then through Monterrey. That doesn't seem the safest way.


That's the best way to me
Laredo, nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Matehuala, San Miguel

Travel in daylight please


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

PanchodeSMA said:


> We are planning our move to San Miguel de Allende traveling from Virginia. What's the best place to cross the border? Google Maps takes us across at Nuevo Laredo and then through Monterrey. That doesn't seem the safest way.


In fact, you do not go across Monterrey, you don't get to enter the city


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where in VA you are as big difference Shenandoah Valley/81 vs 95 corridor but we drive each year between Raleigh NC and Pozos/San Miguel to see family throughout the fall. The quickest from Raleigh is 85 or 95/20 to Atlanta, 85 to Montgomery, then south to Mobile to pick up 10 to Houston. We prefer to do 59/77 south from Houston to Harlingen where we cross at Los Indios. We then go south to and around Ciudad Victoria and the signs to San Luis Potosi(SLP). We pickup 57 about 20 mi north of SLP take the bypass and then about an hour south to the San Miguel/Dr. Mora exit. Easy days drive from Harlingen. We do either two or three days drive from Raleigh to Harlingen.
Our alternative and probably better if you will take 81 south is 40 from Raleigh to Memphis where a daughter lives and then on to Little Rock to pick up the interstate through Texarkana to Dallas. From there a direct shot Austin/San Antonio/Laredo.
As stated, you really don't go into any cities other than Nuevo Laredo as take cuotas/bypasses around Monterrey/Saltillo/Matehuala/SLP.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, just saw Alexandria. Still your preference to go to 81 or down the 95 corridor.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> Sorry, just saw Alexandria. Still your preference to go to 81 or down the 95 corridor.


Thanks. I think we'll do 81 as it can sometimes take forever on 95 leaving the DC area and it is a much more scenic ride. I like your alternate route through Harlingen as it looks like it will shorten the drive after we cross the border.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

PanchodeSMA said:


> Thanks. I think we'll do 81 as it can sometimes take forever on 95 leaving the DC area and it is a much more scenic ride. I like your alternate route through Harlingen as it looks like it will shorten the drive after we cross the border.


Google Maps says it should actually take 45 minutes longer using the Harlingen route even though it is further south than Laredo.


----------



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

PanchodeSMA said:


> We are planning our move to San Miguel de Allende traveling from Virginia. What's the best place to cross the border? Google Maps takes us across at Nuevo Laredo and then through Monterrey. That doesn't seem the safest way.


Hola Señor Poncho;
We can offer you some alternative routes along some of the same highways. We are coming from Ontario, Canada but we go south from Cleveland to Wytheville Va.and I 81 and take I 81 southwest to Slidell( just north of New Orleans)=I 81 to Knoxville, I 75 southwest to Chattanooga, and I 59 through Birmingham to Slidell. Take I 12 onto I 10 to Houston. At Houston we take I 59 over to S 281 and then south into Pharr/McAllen. A couple of reasons for these routes are: minimize large cities, minimize Texas state highways( cops/mile), and pretty quick access to Méxican carreteras through Pharr. From Reynosa/McAllen we go south on M-97 towards San Fernando and M-101. M-101 to C de Victoria and around C De V on S-126 and back to M-101 to M-57. M-57 south San Luis Potosí and then SanLuis de la Paz. Here turn west onto S-110 to Dolores Hidalgo and then SMA. A couple of things to remember about driving in México(in case This is your first time): use city by-passes, drive in the daytime, take autopistas for making quick-time, and watch for TOPES!!
Admittedly, we are new to the east coast, so, the advice of the other foroístas is probably better,,, but,,,something else to look at.
Daryl


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

PanchodeSMA said:


> Google Maps says it should actually take 45 minutes longer using the Harlingen route even though it is further south than Laredo.


I don't think google maps really reflective of times. I've driven both maybe 20-30 each. My experience is about even time. Harlingen route shorter, cheaper and a much nicer drive.


----------

